# Malt pipe



## BrosysBrews (17/7/15)

Hi all, I am looking to build a malt pipe out of a 19lt big w pot to use for a 1v system, would appreciate advise and even better any photos of people who have done the same.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## srm (17/7/15)

Check out the thread entitled "QldKev's New Biab With Internal Rims". There are a few examples there.


----------



## BrosysBrews (17/7/15)

Will do!


----------

